# Αγγελίες > [Προσφορά / Ζήτηση Εργασίας] >  >  Ερασιτεχνης  η Ηλεκτρονικος

## sakis

Ζηταμε ατομο χωρις γνωσειςη με γνωσεις  για μονταρισμα σε πλακετες .... Η πλακετα ειναι απλη πληρωνουμε με το κομματι πιεση χρονου δεν υπαρχει θελουμε καθαρη δουλεια και ομορφη 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------

